# What's ironic or surprising in your Pokemon game?



## Darksong

I have two. Both in Diamond.
For one thing, my Lucario got +7 speed once when it leveled up. +7!!! :D
For the second one, I've used the PokeRadar a lot in the Trophy Garden. However, the Trophy Garden is an unlucky place for me to chain because whenever I do chain there, I always get chains of 13 Pokemon. XD


----------



## Mewtwo

That I cant migrate at all anymore....Whenever I put the GBA game in the slot and play Diamond,the save file gets deleted.....


----------



## Murkrow

It turned out that my Murkrow had flawless HP, Speed and Special Attack. If I'd known I would've EV trained her.


----------



## AuraWulf

I was training my Leafeon and I didn't know I was EV stat training it and it's defence went up by 10!
Also I was training my Yanmega and for some reason when it leveled up all it's stats went up by 13? *odd thoughts*.


----------



## Icalasari

Murkrow said:


> It turned out that my Murkrow had flawless HP, Speed and Special Attack. If I'd known I would've EV trained her.


...Use the stat-reducing berries? Or is she already level 100? In that case... breed her due to the good stats?


----------



## Yarnchu

Mewtwo said:


> That I cant migrate at all anymore....Whenever I put the GBA game in the slot and play Diamond,the save file gets deleted.....


Hm...that happens to my friend also. What GBA game is it? My friend was using the player's choice Leafgreen, I think...


----------



## Mewtwo

Any GBA game!I've deleted Leafgreen,Firered,and Emerald!I still have to expirament on ruby,and somethings horribly wrong with Saphire.I'll get some pictures to show you whats wrong,but it wont save.Whenever I try,it'll say it's unable to save!before that,it deleted files randomly...I  wonder if the internal battery is dead?


----------



## Frosty~

I've got two pokemon with 0 IVs in everything. One is a Pichu and one is a Tyrogue o_O


----------



## Murkrowfeather

The only thing that comes to mind is Cyrus at Spear Pillar.

 And, the stupidest thing I've ver done: NIGHTWITCH the male Murkrow.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

It's a bit odd that both the Shiny Pokemon I've ever gotten (Nidorina and Unown) can't breed, I suppose? They were also both caught on days when I was skiiving off school (shhh).

In my Blue game:
-Moltres is probably the weakest Pokemon in my team, though maybe this is just its unfortunate type combination speaking.
-Kingler isn't a very good Water-type, really. More Attack than Special. I guess this would be obvious if I was a competitive battler, but I'm not.
-My Bulbasaur was a Venusaur by the time I got the Cascade Badge, because I didn't catch anything, I was in triple-speed on Stadium, and I have a habit of battling every trainer ever (except the Mew-trick ones).
-I only just started noticing that a lot of people (mostly gym leaders?) seem to use exclamation marks all the time.
-Half my team can be caught/battled in Cerulean Cave. Yay, battles with the same pokemon.

That's all I can really think of at the moment.


----------



## Sapphire

The Rayquaza in my Emerald happened to be a legit shiny one. Seriously. I was like "WTF", and instantly used the Master Ball.


----------



## Glacedon

Ehhhh, my mistake was putting away a pretty good EV'ed Zubat in Gold to replace with a cool looking Unown......I so stupid..


----------



## FLICKxxOFF

_Throwing my Master ball at Palkia... only to check Serebii.net 3 weeks later to learn it had a catch rate of 30, compared to all the others of 3... T__T" But I still got the Cressalia and Mesprit, without any probems. :D_


----------



## Dannichu

Running into a shiny Wingull with only a Masterball with me. I used it, though. 

And the good kind of surprising - on Crystal, the first Pokemon I ran into after getting the Pokeballs from Elm's homey was a shiny Pidgey, now a level 100 Pidgeot called Canopy :3


----------



## turbler

Dannichu said:


> Running into a shiny Wingull with only a Masterball with me. I used it, though.
> 
> And the good kind of surprising - on Crystal, the first Pokemon I ran into after getting the Pokeballs from Elm's homey was a shiny Pidgey, now a level 100 Pidgeot called Canopy :3


venomoth in firered my only shiny same deal! :sad:


----------



## cheesecake

I found a shiny Ponyta on pearl, and when I restarted the game file, I ran into a shiny Ponyta in the same exact place as before. I was like wth?


----------



## Fredie

The only thing that surprised me was that I managed to catch all of the non-event legendarys without my Master Ball (including Cresselia and Mesprit) on Diamond.


----------



## coughsalot

That guy who keeps a lost hiker in his attic and blocks the door with plants...


----------



## Zulo

In emerald, I randomly threw a pokeball at the beginning of a battle with Kyogre, and caught it, full health level 70!

I was shiny hunting once, and I saw the red sparkle. So I immediately ran over there, but ran into another pokemon on the way, and didn' get my shiny. So I just killed the annoying pokemon with Giga Impact =D


----------



## Jetx

Darksong said:


> I have two. Both in Diamond.
> For one thing, my Lucario got +7 speed once when it leveled up. +7!!! :D


If you EV train a level 99 and raise it to level 100 it can go up over 60 in two different stats.


----------



## Darksong

Jetx said:


> If you EV train a level 99 and raise it to level 100 it can go up over 60 in two different stats.


Cool. Except my Lucario grew to Lv. 64, not 100.

Another surprising thing is that whenever I catch a Pokémon and name it after a Naruto character, it always seems to have the right nature to fit it.


----------



## Jetx

Darksong said:


> Cool. Except my Lucario grew to Lv. 64, not 100.


Yes, but 7 isn't really that much when you think of how much it could potentially go up by.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I was randomly killing things with my Rayquaza in Ruby when it's attack went up by 10. I was in total shock for quite a while.

The girl dressed up as a Pikachu in D/P always make me laugh.


----------



## Flora

She does. :D

Got a LeafGreen game.  Bulbasaur's a girl.  Luck.

Start again.  Guess what gender Squirtle is?

A girl.

What the heck?


----------



## Lucariking

In pokemon colosseum, I caught the Entei with a pokeball. At full health!
And another time in Ruby, I came across a shiny Swablu, but I had no pokeballs ;_;


----------



## Zehla

Hrm. Lessee. 

In Diamond...

-Underestimated the power of Larvitar while training him with exp. share in the elite four. Party died, forgot to bring potions, he was level 54 and Roserade had half health left. I don't remember what move I used, but it killed it in one hit. He became a Tyranitar soon after.

-Any opposing typed pokemon makes me giggle. Bug/Flying, Dark/Ice, etc.

-Not in my game: Boyfriend caught Azelf with a quick ball, first encounter, first try. I have yet to capture mine. 

-Surprising and Annoying: No PC item storage!?!

-Despite reports of find rates being near 0, the first two pokemon I got from the honey trees were Munchlax and Heracross.


----------



## Daigonite

When I accidentially gave my Floatzel a Keplsy berry at level 75-ish, I freaked. So I EV trained it for attack, and it, no kidding, had a +35 attack bonus.

Also, in Pokémon XD, to bide time for timer balls to catch Lugia, I threw Pokéballs at it... and CAUGHT it.

About 3 months ago, I was chaining like a maniac, and being quite the braggart about it. My sister was getting kind of sad... untill she was EV training and ran into a shiny Golbat, complete with a suprisingly good Naive nature!


----------



## Not Meowth

Mewtwo said:


> That I cant migrate at all anymore....Whenever I put the GBA game in the slot and play Diamond,the save file gets deleted.....


Your GBA game is most likely a fake. That happened to me with a LeafGreen I got on eBay. Is the cartridge casing grey, or coloured like Pokémon cartridges usually are?


----------



## bobandbill

> Your GBA game is most likely a fake. That happened to me with a LeafGreen I got on eBay. Is the cartridge casing grey, or coloured like Pokémon cartridges usually are?


True - I had an Emerald that did that as well, turned out not to be legit (unsurprisingly).

What's surprising about my game? Well once a friend asked me to play his game, and turned out i was his Rival... fighting myself as a coffee-obsessed hyperactive person was odd and strangely amusing. Meh, only thing I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Mewtwo

...All my cartridges are the right color, LeafGreen was bought at Wal-Mart or K-Mart, FireRed, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald were all Christmas gifts off of eBay, D/P games were pre-ordered.
And they stopped migrating after I put infinate Master, Cherish, and Dive ball cheat on my game.


----------



## Darksong

@Mewtwo: Cheating/hacking can and _will_ cause glitches. Of course they stopped migrating.


----------



## Icalasari

Darksong said:


> @Mewtwo: Cheating/hacking can and _will_ cause glitches. Of course they stopped migrating.


They CAN cause glitches. Doesn't mean that they WILL!

>.< I HATE it when people assume that cheating will destroy a game and anything it comes in contact with

>.> I have used a TON of cheats without repercussions. One just needs to be careful and make sure not to save if they aren't sure of the cheat

That said, yeah, using three ball cheats at once is bound to cause problems (if they were all slot one cheats, that is, and they usually are). It is like trying to use a Suicune encounter cheat at the same time as a Magikarp encounter cheat. You cannot predict the results accurately, and will likely fuck up something

<.< Try asking around. I am SURE somebody has come up with a code that can fix that


----------



## Flora

Forgot something:

My sister found this cheat that allows you to infinitely use any pokeball on Colloseum.  I was skeptical, so we tried using an Ultra Ball on the Shadow Miltank we were fighting.  At full health.

Not only did the cheat work...we caught it. ^^


----------



## shadow_lugia

On LeafGreen, my Mankey has a Calm nature.

What?


----------



## Icalasari

I have a Pokemon that is not very picky, yet their nature says that they are


----------



## Darksong

For me, it's the opposite. My friend traded me a Ho-Oh, and it says:
"Very finicky.
Happily eats anything."


----------



## Charizard Morph

> Any GBA game!I've deleted Leafgreen,Firered,and Emerald!I still have to expirament on ruby,and somethings horribly wrong with Saphire.I'll get some pictures to show you whats wrong,but it wont save.Whenever I try,it'll say it's unable to save!before that,it deleted files randomly...I wonder if the internal battery is dead?


Removes gameboy game immeadeatly.O-O

I captured a larvitar in Diamond and the next day i recruit one in dungeon. 
I captured a gibble, in Diamond, and the next day i recruit one in dungeon.
I captured a Buizel, in Diamond, and the next day i recruit one in dungeon.
This has happened about twelve times now, I wonder if it has anything to do with the two games being connected somehow, but if it does i can't figure out how. (I used switch between games back and forth sometimes, but the Diamond/Dungeon thing freaked me out so i don't anymore.)


----------



## Flora

Okay, so I had evolved my Snubbull, Tiara (what was I thinking?) intoi a Granbull, and went to train Ash the Cyndaquil.  While moving around my Exp. Shares, I discovered Selena the Smoochum came with an Aspear Berry.  Nice.

Then Hayley from the Ranch was all, "Get me a Goldeen!" So I caught her one.

Then she was like, Get me a Chatot!" o I got her one, and named her Fuga.

Fuga had a Metronome on her. o.o


----------



## Mewtwo

Well, I've experimented with Ruby... Let's just say my sister punched me because I lost her Lv 18 Torchic XD

but Leafgreen doesn't delete anymores! I discovered that when I accidentally left it in. One of the choices was, "Migrate from Leafgreen". Seriously!


----------



## Alexi

I have a togepi named Furher and torchic named Mussolini on my Ruby that I just found today. XP I'm so silly.


----------



## Darksong

Another coincidence of mine:

In Gold, I have a Noctowl, named after Neji from Naruto. Guess how many hitpoints he has?

Sixty-four.

If you haven't watched Naruto (or read the manga, for that matter), you won't get it.


----------



## Chimchar

hey


----------



## nastypass

Irony the Bronzong

zing!


----------



## Arceus

In leafgreen, on the cycling road, there was a sign that said: "Toss Pokeballs, not the game." Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Yeah, I knew about that. There's also a girl in Yellow who, after you beat her, says "I understand now that Pokemon isn't about complicated numbers."


----------



## Rossymore

Surprising: No matter how much I try, my Pikachu's Thunderbolt won't effect my enemy's Golem. It works in the anime! Why not in-game?


----------



## Autumn

Rossymore said:


> Surprising: No matter how much I try, my Pikachu's Thunderbolt won't effect my enemy's Golem. It works in the anime! Why not in-game?


... Ground is immune to Electric in-game?


----------



## Rossymore

It's part rock as well.
I know that Ground type are un-effected by Electric. Stupid Donphans!


----------



## Autumn

Rossymore said:


> It's part rock as well.


I knew that too. Electric moves automatically don't affect all Ground-types, regardless of if they're part Rock, part Water or whatever other type they happen to be.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

But electric does normal damage to rock types o.o


----------



## Evolutionary

^ I used to think that Electric didn't affect Rock until Gold changed that with dear Sudo.


----------



## Lili

I was surprised that I found a shiny Wingull in Pokemon:Diamond. What was more surprising is that the next day, I found another one in the same area. I bred them, but I haven't checked the Day Care yet to see if the baby's shiny or not.


----------



## Minka_Glameow

I was in the Great Marsh in Pearl and i encountered loads of wooper that i tried to catch but fled if they escaped. I encountered a SHINY WOOPER! Luckily it wasn't as annoying as the rest :D I now have a Shiny Quagsire. I tried to breed it with a normal quagsire to get a shiny wooper baby, but it didnt work :(


----------



## Evolutionary

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I was surprised that I found a shiny Wingull in Pokemon:Diamond. What was more surprising is that the next day, I found another one in the same area. I bred them, but I haven't checked the Day Care yet to see if the baby's shiny or not.


^ Um breeding with shinies doesn't get you more shinies. The egg will be normal and won't have any more chance of breeding shinies than a normal egg. Sorry to burst your bubble :D If it is shiny you are one of the most lucky people in the world.


----------



## geobz

Not in my game, but my friend got a shiny Lapras from just regularly breeding.
I also found one shiny each on two separate games when I had my friends sleep over for New Year's. Shuppet on Emerald; Spearow on FireRed.


----------



## Blazie

I was redoing the elite four on pearl, and I was battling Lucian's Drifblim, and it used double team five times in a row, literally. The sad thing is, I was using Aerial ace. XD
I haven't seen a shiny in-game, ever. :(


----------



## FKOD

On Diamond, I have a Mawile named Tina.
On Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time, I have a Girafarig named Gira.
If you put their names together.... Giratina!
And that was totally unintentional too.


----------



## Autumn

I ran into a shiny Spearow just hours after having posted in the "How many shinies do you have?" topic.

... and in the topic I had posted that I wasn't a shiny fanatic and didn't obsess over them to the point that they could never be deleted by starting over (deleting shiny Rattata, Oddish and Spinarak is proof), but of course if I had one then I didn't want to get rid of the file as much. And then I run into a shiny Spearow. Goldenwing the Fearow (now a mainstay of my FR team because Fearow was going to be part of the final team anyway) will not be deleted~ :D


----------



## Felidire

The fact that I have all 8 badges on D/P and have beaten the league, but the guy blocking the path to the GTS tells me I can't pass because I need the first badge. Wth? xD


----------



## TANMAC43

In Firered and Leafgreen the last Legendary Bird you catch always levels up faster than the other 2.


----------



## sagefo

I think its hilarious when you first meet kiera and she tells you to come to the contest hall for "a different kind of fun." I never really noticed it until this site pointed it out, though.


----------



## nothing to see here

In Platinum, I had a hard time with Lucian and (especially) Flint... but then managed to beat Cynthia on my first try without much trouble at all.

I guess that counts?

EDIT: I just remembered something else... someone traded me a Feebas for a Magby that I had up on the GTS today.  A bit of a surprise by itself, since the fish is still a pain in the ass to find, while Magbies are pretty easy to get in Platinum... but on top of that, the Feebas _had a Master Ball attached._  I guess they did that to make up for the fact that it doesn't like Dry-flavored Poffins.


----------



## Darksong

El Garbanzo said:


> In Platinum, I had a hard time with Lucian and (especially) Flint... but then managed to beat Cynthia on my first try without much trouble at all.
> 
> I guess that counts?
> 
> EDIT: I just remembered something else... someone traded me a Feebas for a Magby that I had up on the GTS today.  A bit of a surprise by itself, since the fish is still a pain in the ass to find, while Magbies are pretty easy to get in Platinum... but on top of that, the Feebas _had a Master Ball attached._  I guess they did that to make up for the fact that it doesn't like Dry-flavored Poffins.


You can always breed it ;) If it's male, get a Ditto; it's worth the extra time. If it's female, simply breed it with something like Bidoof (Both Feebas and Bidoof are in the Water 1 group). That's what I did to get my Feebas with a Modest nature :D But I can't remember where he went (his name is Milo). I think I've already migrated.

I can't remember exactly what happened recently in Platinum, but I said something wouldn't happen and it did. Hehehe.


----------



## Autumn

I was playing my Blue version about five/six years ago, looking for a Pikachu in Viridian Forest. I couldn't find one, and then I said out loud in frustration "I'll never find a Pikachu." Guess what showed up next.

Then I was looking for a Clefairy in Mt. Moon... and the exact same thing happened, only with, well, a Clefairy.

I exited Mt. Moon, and deciding to try my luck (this is when I was eight or nine or something), I said "I'll never find a Mew." Well, of course no Mew showed up, but later I _did_ find out about the Mew trick...

Speaking of the Mew trick, a friend of mine was doing it once on my Blue version - the quicker version that can be done with an Abra and the guy in the grass on route 24-I-think-it-was. We were also testing the level one trick that I'd seen on the TCoD site. So when we re-entered Nugget Bridge, something popped up - but it wasn't the Start menu. It was a message from the guy at the top of Nugget Bridge, something about Team Rocket and how they're Pokémon criminals and all.

... and then the Mew appeared like normal, level one too.

The Team Rocket message was _weird_, though. If you've read the Tales of the Glitch pages at TRR... well, I'm pretty sure I saw a story on there that had something to do with Mew and Team Rocket. Maybe I'm wrong, but either way, it was a _very_ odd coincidence. We named it R after the one TR Rose saw in her Hall of Fame, leveled up and of course it grew to level 100. <3


----------



## Dragon

I was trying to catch either Azelf or Uxie in Platinum and had thrown everything but a few Quick Balls and my Master Ball. So this was like the fourty-whateverth turn, and it was using Struggle, so I said 'fuck this' out loud and threw the Quick Balls.

The first one caught it. What.


----------



## Psyburn

In Platinum, I think its Ironic how I always use a type advantage and the AI *ALWAYS HAS A MOVE THAT IM WEAK AGAINST!* 
And I caught Palkia with a quick ball O_O


----------



## Bombsii

My latias doesn't turn into a human.


----------



## Espeonrules

Hmm...let's see.

I was walking randomly around in Pokemon Emerald (I think around Liliycove somewhere) when I ran into a shiny Poochyena. First I was really shocked, then I started throwing Pokeballs at it. (After weakening it first, of course) Then, it used Roar and ran away before I caught it..... T_T

In all my other Mystery Dungeon save files, Yanma was one of the easiest Pokemon to recruit. Now in my current save file, they're the hardest. I still haven't recruited one to this day. Grr.

Also in Pokemon Emerald, I was looking for a Chimecho in Mt. Pyre. I already read about the rare encounter rates on Serebii, so I was prepared for a long sitting. Surprisingly enough, Chimecho was the second or third Pokemon I encountered. Lucky me. :D

In Firered, I was walking in the Unknown Dungeon to train my Pokemon. So I was surfing here and there, entering random ladders, etc. Eventually, I reach the spot of Mewtwo (I hadn't caught it yet), without even trying! I took the chance and caught it with one of my many Master Balls, traded from Emerald thanks to the Cloning Trick.

I find it hilarious when that Youngster in R/B/Y and FR/LG says "I like shorts. They're comfy and easy to wear!".


----------



## Felidire

Speaking of Mystery Dungeon, I remember I was just wandering through the levels in joyous tower (or something along those lines) and I randomly bumped into a mew, so I just killed it with one shot and it asked to join my team out of the blue, then I left..

Apparently it was really hard and no one believed me. xD
but it was like:
_"ah look, a mew, wanna join?"_
Mew: yus!~


----------



## kidpixkid

When my eggs hatch in Floaroma Town, they are female Pokémon


----------



## Flora

Crud I didn't post the weirdest incident on here. o.o

Happily killing Wattson and his weird horde of trainers, beat Wattson, Grovlye evolves (yay)...

Game resets.  "Nooooooooooooo!"

I turn on game, find myself in Littleroot town.  Do not have Wattson badge, but I do have my spiffy Sceptile. :D


----------



## Fire_Floatzel54

My Rhyperior has 66 speed and I don't know if that's normal, and I found a shiny Sudowoodo without chaining 1 Sudowoodo.


----------



## Espeonrules

Recently in Platinum I was in the Distortion World and stupid me forgot that Giratina was in the Distortion World. So of course, I only had the limited amount of Pokeballs you find while traveling. It was too late to go back and get Dusk/Ultra Balls, not to mention time consuming, so I decided to give it a shot. I mange to paralyze it, get it to a silver of HP(seriously, that was luck; I thought I killed it), then I throw one of my few Ultra Balls. You can probably guess that I caught it. Yay.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I decided to get a Milotic after getting to (but not through) the elite four and seeing every Pokemon BUT Milotic. When I finally found a Feebas tile in Mt. Coronet, I decided I never wanted to go through it again and caught 13 of them before getting bored. The LAST ONE that I caught had not only a nature that liked dry Poffins, but also the best stats of any of the others. Nice surprise.

I have NEVER found a shiny Pokemon, except for the red Gyarados. :/


----------



## JackPK

At the beauty shop earlier today I was bored while my sister got her hair dyed, so I started playing Pearl. I realized Giratina was the only Pokemon left in the game that I didn't need to trade or Pal Park to get, so (just to see how tough that cave was to get through) I picked up some Max Repels and ran through it. Surprisingly, I got to Giratina within about six or seven rooms. I was bored, so I saved in front of it and started battling, fully expecting to kill it and reset. Within two of my lv100 Metagross's Rock Slides and a single Water Pulse from lv 76 Gastrodon, it was to a sliver of health. And I realized I'd only brought along 2 Dusk Balls (is that what they're called? I've forgotten), so I threw one and it escaped before twitching once. Then I threw the other and it was caught! Talk about dumb luck.


----------



## Zantetsuken

My brother had a legit shiny feebas, and it was the first pokemon he found when looking for it... O_______o
And this was a year ago, and I've been searching for a NORMAL feebas. And still haven't found it!
I died a little on the inside when he caught that.


----------



## Sapphire Flame

I got a togekiss from the GTS that I didn't notice was shiny until after I got it.

I bred it in the hopes of finding a togepi with the right nature. Not only did one of the first togepis I got have the right nature, but guess what it was? Yup, shiny. I wasn't able to get any more shinies from it, but it was definitely weird.


----------



## mehwmew

Slartibartfast said:


> found a shiny Pokemon, except for the red Gyarados. :/


ZOMG MEE TU, IT WAZ LEIK IN A LAEK OR SUMTHING>

but in all seriousness, I find it funny when you find out, that your mom used to do contests "i just never thought to tell you"

WTF

i would have liked to know that. :/

all these years HAVE BEEN LIES!


----------



## Skylands

When I was training my Espeon (it was around level 60-70) in Pokemon Silver, and it randomly turned into a Magneton when it reached to the next level, yet it still had Espeon's original attacks, just the picture and icon turned into a Magneton.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

My battle with Byron was extremely long... so long, he was out of PP and had to use Struggle. I won. ^^


----------



## Momoharu

I saw a shiny Wailmer in my Sapphire when I was younger, and I didn't know what a shiny was, so I thought it was a glitch.

I ran >.>


----------



## Leaftail

Once, in FireRed, I found a shiny Psyduck. A few weeks later, at Trainer Tower, I found a shiny Seaking. Two shinies of the same type found in the same game in the same month. What are the odds of that? Okay, maybe not _too_ unlikely, but... that was still kinda cool when it happened.


----------



## Darksong

Kurusu Lapras said:


> Once, in FireRed, I found a shiny Psyduck. A few weeks later, at Trainer Tower, I found a shiny Seaking. Two shinies of the same type found in the same game in the same month. What are the odds of that? Okay, maybe not _too_ unlikely, but... that was still kinda cool when it happened.


That particular Seaking is _always_ shiny. It's not that unlikely, actually. Shiny Psyduck alone is cool :D


----------



## Pidgeot

I wasted my masterball on Palkia, then I tried to go catch Giratina. I caught it....in a pokeball. Then I went and did the Heatran sidequest the next day. I got Heatran in a greatball.


----------



## Loco Mocho

In my pearl execpt starter and type replacement (Prinplup and Rapadash) we have the EXACT SAME TEAMS
and on platnium my chatot beats 6/10 OU pokemon


----------



## wyoming789

Once, I caught a full-health Groudon w/ just 2 ultra balls.  Also, in Silver, the first pokemon I found after leaving Elm's lab, I found a shiny Sentret.  It turned pink!  I called him Furry.


----------



## Espeon

I found and caught two shinies in a row on my Emerald game once!


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Darksong said:


> I have two. Both in Diamond.
> For one thing, my Lucario got +7 speed once when it leveled up. +7!!! :D
> For the second one, I've used the PokeRadar a lot in the Trophy Garden. However, the Trophy Garden is an unlucky place for me to chain because whenever I do chain there, I always get chains of 13 Pokemon. XD



Guess what?
My level 40 froslass leveled up to 49 and got 9 Sp. Attack points with every level up- Plus, the only shiny I ever got was a sneasel male which looked sooo gay, and got it when I walked to the snowpoint lake.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Ironic: On my last run through Crystal, I was dissapointed that Mareep wasn't in the game, so I had to settle for Magneton as an electric type. It was a great Pokemon and helped me until I finally got the Earth Badge. Then, one day, I was training to face Red, and noticed I never hatched my Odd Egg. When I did, it was a Shiny Elekid! That thing would've been awesome on my team! Now, on my current game, I refuse to beat Whitney until I get another Shiny Elekid...

Surprising: I once beat a Rival battle in FireRed with a Magikarp.


----------



## blazheirio889

The only shiny I've ever found other than the Red Gyarados was a shiny Wurmple in my Emerald. Well, it was before I fought my rival, meaning I had no Pokeballs. I ended up staring at it for five minutes.


----------



## Arcanine

On one of my LeafGreen runs, I had an epic battle with Mewtwo to catch him. Surprisingly, on my friend's game, his Articuno froze him in the first Ice Beam and I caught it with the first Pokéball, which was actually an Ultraball. I lol'd.


----------



## Not Meowth

Four Pikachus attacked me on my way through Viridian Forest on Red, whereas I saw neither hide nor hair of a supposedly "uncommon" Caterpie.


----------



## Darksong

I've been resetting Pearl for three hours total, and I've only gotten three female Chimchar, out of who-knows-how many. I know the Gender Ratio for male versus female is 7 to 1, but it's still surprising, considering it was male about 16 times in a row at one point. 

This is probably just surprising for me because I'm aiming for Female Naive.


----------



## Flora

Whenever I have no general preference for starters, it gives me a girl, unless it's a first (okay that title can be disputed, but I don't consider my first ruby file a first file ecause I got farther on my second file) file in a main-series non-remake.

At this rate, I'm gonna get a girl in HeartGold, and I actually want a guy. o.o


----------



## Autumn

I began fishing in the pond at the Resort Area to see if I could pull a level 100 Magikarp. I was rather surprised when I pulled a level 98 one. (I caught it.)


----------



## Phyro Phantom

- The only shiny I've ever gotten (besides Red Gyrados obviously) was a Diglett in FireRed

- I caught Moltres in a regular Pokéball in FireRed after lowering it to red HP, putting it to sleep repeatedly, and failing to catch it with about 20 Ultra Balls and 10 Great Balls.

-  In my first Pokémon game, which was Silver Version, the Rival appeared with the name ??? because you weren't supposed to know who he was.  When the police officer asked me his name, being the naive, honest little kid I was, I told him "???".

-  In Silver and Gold Version, Lugia's Aeroblast is a built-in move.  If you have Silver verison, Lugia is at level 40, and comes with it.  If you have Gold Version, Lugia is at level 70, but doesn't know Aeroblast, and instead knows Hydro Pump and Rain Dance, which Lugia learns around level 44, instead of the moves it should learn at level 70.  In R/S, Lugia instead learns Aeroblast at level 77, and in D/P, it was bumped up to 80.  Weird, huh?  Now comes the ironic part - the level 40 Lugia you get in Silver will actually be better than the level 70 one you get in Gold, because the Silver Version Lugia comes with Aeroblast instead of non-STAB water moves, and because Lugia will get more EV's by level 100 because it was lower level.

-  My brother and I restarted our old Emerald version, using a female character for laughs.  Oddly, this was the first time we used a female character in a Pokémon game, (and actually got all the way through) and also the first time we got a female starter.  Even stranger, 70% of the Pokémon we caught to use on our team were female.  o_o

- I used all 40 of my Ultra Balls to try to catch Rayquaza, who was on a tiny sliver of HP.  I was about to throw my GBA at the wall in frustration, but then I decided to throw a Great Ball instead, and I caught it.

- When trying to catch Regice, a Pokéball wiggled more times than a Time Ball, even though I had spent over a hundred turns trying to catch it.  The Pokéball also wiggled more than a Great Ball, and Regice broke out of the Ultra Ball immediately.

EDIT:  Forgot one:

- I spent over a month trying to catch Luga on my Silver Version.  Then I spent another month catching Ho-Oh.  Then I got mad at slowly Lugia leveled, and the lack of good training spots.  Then I lost my Silver Verison, GBC, GBA, and a ton of other games that were all in this case that I have yet to find to this day.


----------



## Alxprit

Phyro Phantom said:


> - When trying to catch Regice, a Pokéball wiggled more times than a Time Ball, even though I had spent over a hundred turns trying to catch it.


A Timer Ball reaches it's cap after only 40 turns.


----------



## glitchedgamer

I just had my most ironic moment ever.

I have spent at least 4 hours trying to find a god damn Heracross in Crystal. While moving from tree to tree on Route 29, I found a Shiny Hoothoot. So, in other words, I found a Pokemon that has a 1/8192 chance of appearing, BUT I CAN'T FIND A FUCKING HERACROSS. So while I'm happy with my new Hoothoot, nicknamed Lucky (my 2nd ever random Shiny), I'm stilll pissed because I STILL DON'T HAVE THAT BEATLE.


----------



## M&F

The first time I played Gold, which was numerous years ago, I couldn't get past Koga even though I had a fully evolved team.

Recently, I tried Gold, and beat the Elite 4 with two Pokémon not fully evolved (Damn Dragonair's costly requirement to evolve and, above all, DAMN G/S and maybe C's lack of Leaf Stones until Kanto).

Also, glitchedgamer, in Gold, I could find Heracross easily at the route I forget the name of that goes from New Bark to Cherrygrove. It may not apply in Crystal, and they come in level 10, but hey, it may be worth a shot if you're so pissed. :P


----------



## Kali the Flygon

The one wild Shiny Pokemon I found, an Electrike, happened to be a Modest nature... perfect ;)


----------



## Autumn

I decided to put some of my non-trained legendaries' stats into an IV calculator, just out of curiosity (even though I don't really care about that kind of thing since I don't do competitive battling). My Jolly Darkrai has an IV of 30/31 in Speed.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

When I crossplay, I usually end up getting a female starter!


----------



## Flora

Generally, if it's not a main-series game that is not a remake and/or is on its second playthrough or up, it tends to be a girl starter for me.  Except for Ruby, but apparently when it's a non-forced crossplay, it negates it all.

I'm gonna get a girl Totodile in HG, just watch.


----------



## Loco Mocho

I found a shiny Garnbull in Collesum's last playthrough. Wierd


----------



## glitchedgamer

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, glitchedgamer, in Gold, I could find Heracross easily at the route I forget the name of that goes from New Bark to Cherrygrove. It may not apply in Crystal, and they come in level 10, but hey, it may be worth a shot if you're so pissed. :P


Route 29? Tried it. I have heard that Heracross are usually found there and in Azalea Town, but no luck in either location. I've killed hundreds of Spearows, Aipoms, and the occasional Ekans with no luck. Only good thing out of all this is that Lucky evolved into Noctowl.


----------



## Darksong

I tried where the Sudowoodo appeared for Heracross, but I guess that's just my luck. I miss my Heracross...

Also, I caught a Sharpedo named SHARKATTAK in Emerald about a year and a half ago, and decided to calculate her IVs. She is Modest and has 31 Special Attack IVs. I went crazy and decided to EV train her as soon as I was done with my Tropius, but surprisingly, since that day about a month ago I still haven't finished Tropius.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

I got bored training my Pokemon in Pearl, so I dumped my (traded) Prinplup into the Day Care and forgot about it. I remembered it when I got to Canalave, and got it out to find out that it was a higher level then my Infernape (my starter).

And there was also the time when I switched on Sapphire to discover that I had somehow aquirred a Milotic overnight. As it turned out, my mum had spent the entire night searching for a Feebas, making Dry Pokeblocks (there were no Dry Berries left in Hoenn), giving them to Feebas, and then leveling it up. I think I've got the best mum ever.  :)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Kali the Flygon said:


> The one wild Shiny Pokemon I found, an Electrike, happened to be a Modest nature... perfect ;)


My shiny Machop had a Jolly nature... and I trained it for the right EVs as well... :D I think they're the right EVs, I'm not a huge expert at competitive battling.


----------



## M&F

I've found several shinies by now, but only one of them is in a game I still have the save of.

They include a Tentacool, a Seviper and a Raticate.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*%$%&$&^$^#$%@$*

If by irony you mean that the game makes me reach palmer(gold card), beat all of his pokemon expect one, and then see how his last pokemon(with 1 hp left) beats my frsh team, then yes, this surely is ironic.


----------



## Mustardear

The exclusion of the Game Corner games in the European release of Pokemon Platinum. I was really surprised.


----------



## Elliekat

Irony? You mean when I purposely lost to get off the SS Anne in LG, and when I went back 30 levels later I went through the gate and it left? Yes, that is irony.

It took 10 minutes for a Shellder to beat my Diglett too. I kept using Growl and it kept using Icicle Spear. Fun.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I started a new save on my Crystal, and one of the first Pokémon I saw(at the point before you get Pokéballs) was a shiny Sentret. FFFFUUUUU


----------



## MentheLapin

I found my first proper shiny when replaying through Platinum: a Zubat in Oreburgh Mine. Trust it to be when I was doing a solo run, eh?

(I did eventually trade it to my real Platinum cartridge, and now it's a level 40 Crobat named Sniper.)


----------



## Purplemew12

For the longest time I used to say 'Beware of Zubats' for no apparent reason, yet i found a shiny zubat in emerald and she is now one of my favorite pokemon. And...SHINY ZUBAT LOOKS LIKE ASPARAGUS! That is my new Zubat motto kinda...whatever...

EDIT: Also, i was searching through tall grass around Celadon and thinking 'How cool would it be if i found a shiny Vulpix?' I get in a battle, and it's a shiny...yup, you guessed it, BELLSPROUT! Still awesome, shiny, but still, it was sooo weird.


----------



## Dave Strider

The second shiny I ever found was on the same game, same area and same species as my first shiny. 

(Shiny Wooper on Platinum, found in the Great Marsh if you were wondering.)


----------



## Flygon1

At the beginning of a wild battle in LeafGreen, I thought, "Wouldn't it be great if this was a Larvitar?" It was. And shiny. Sassy nature, but I could use a special wall anyways.


----------



## Autumn

I caught a shiny Spearow a few hours after posting how I didn't really care about getting shinies.

Said Spearow ended up being used on my main team, because as luck would have it I was planning to use a Fearow for the first time anyway.


----------



## Automata heart

that my avatar looks just like dawn. i hate dawn. (or just really really dislike her. how dare she steal ash away from may?!) that i have a rapidash higher level than my starter, i only caught it because i needed a fire type to beat grass chick on pearl.


----------



## Eonrider

Both the shinies I've caught (Rattata and Unown P) I caught while not really trying, but when I attempt to chain I can barely get past 20 and I don't find my seeked sparklies.


----------



## Zoltea

In HG/SS, the rival battle in Mt. Moon, the fact you can beat his Alakazam with like a level 3 Poochyena.
Other surprising thing is finding an Onix with pokerus unknowingly in my SS.


----------



## Autumn

The wild STANTLER used Stomp!
Leap fainted!
Lakey sent out Firebolt!
The wild STANTLER used Astonish!
The wild STANTLER is hurt by poison!

Er, um


----------



## 1. Luftballon

context?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

context?


----------



## Chopsuey

*Chains a shiny Machop*
YAY! *Walks around*
Wild MACHOKE appeared! *Sparkle sparkle*
That happened a couple days before I got SoulSilver. ^_~


----------



## mulbeary

I was amused when I entered a Pokemon Center in FR and looked at the map across the room. In FR and LG, the maps on the walls of the pokemon centers are identical in external appearance to those in R/S/E... :huh:


----------



## Dragonclaw

*talks to Shadow (Gastly)*
Shadow turned around and started barking!

o.o


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> context?


... it used two attacks in the same turn.


----------



## weedgoku666

SoulSilver. Surfing to Cianwood. Shiny Tentacool appears. Don't really think much about it, catch it. My first shiny, by the way.

And just now, surfing in Vermillion City, and another shiny Tentacool appears. So now I have two shiny tentacool in the same game. What are the odds, exactly?


----------



## Exo-Raikou

The Partner Pokemon interaction in HG/SS has given way to all sorts of new irony:

"Whoa! Raikou suddenly hugged you!"

"Raikou is rolling around in the grass!"

"Ho-oh looks like it wants to play with [insert character name here]!"

Can you imagine Raikou hugging someone, or rolling in the grass? I certainly can't.


----------



## Griffin

While playing Pokemon Gold/Silver (forgot which) on Singapore Airlines (it was one of the games included with the onboard computer...), I found a shiny Bellsprout. Meanwhile, one of my classmates, who has been playing Pokemon for years, has yet to find any shinies.


----------



## Autumn

... this trainer in Platinum's Battle Castle has a shiny Noctowl.


----------



## Celebi96

I reset my Saphire and the first Pokemon I saw was a shiny Wurmpe and I immediatly caught it!


----------



## Not Meowth

I was training to take on the HG elite four today and was phoning everyone seeing if anyone wanted a battle when I realised Picnicker Liz had started referencing the Pokémon Fan Club President's speech from R/B/Y. She even used the gratuitous ellipses and the phrases "hug it when sleeping..." and "oops, I've talked too long!".


----------



## Murkrow

In battle frontier (Battle Hall), some Pokéfan told me that she wanted to test out a TM her neighbour gave her. She sent out a ditto.


----------



## Michi

There was one shiny pokemon I'd been hunting for for seven years, to the day. Creepy enough itself, but I caught it! :D The creepy part?
It was an Absol.


----------



## Anomaly 54

On my Sapphire Flying Mono, the wild mon that jumps birch was shiney...

I swear to god, next time I play Saphire after beating the flying mono, I will catch a tentacool. I will procede to only use it looking for Feebas. When I find it, I will toss Tentacool in the PC foreva and train my Feebas. I will then breed so I have one with just the right nature, raising it's love of dry pokeblocks, and evolve it. Then I will let it go apeshit on the E4
"Go, Cacturn"
"Ice Beam"
Foe CACTURN fainted
"Go, Absol"
"Surf"
Foe ABSOL fainted

you get the idea


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Red Gyarados had a Relaxed nature in my game, which I thought was pretty funny. It also somehow hugged me.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Leafpool said:


> ... it used two attacks in the same turn.


Uh... not quite.
First Stantler used Stomp and KO'd your Pokémon for its half of the turn; you sent out another Pokémon for your half of the turn. The Stantler then proceeded to attack, taking up its half of the turn, but took its turn's Poison damage. It was perfectly fine.


----------



## M&F

I've been poked in the belly by a Gastly in HG. _Creepy._

Also, I have this Rhyperior nicknamed Knight. When first caught, it was a severely underleveled Rhyhorn that had to be sent to Day Care, given an Exp. Share and that kind of stuff. Then, suddenly, in the first battle against Lance, it turned out to be extremely useful. It was right after that battle that it evolved to Rhydon and has since then been extremely useful. He sure was knighted.

EDIT: Now, I was in the Battle Frontier, when I was battled by a PokéManiac who said he assembled his team with his internet buddies and that it took them the whole day. Except we were at the Battle Factory. I usually take long to pick my first three, but not a whole day.


----------



## The Meme

I was hunting down a feebas god knows how many years ago while I was eating dinner. When I randomly found one, (I didn't know about the six tiles only thing) I was so surprised, I dropped all the extremly hot pasta off my plate and on to my lap. 

My water-type burned me....


----------



## M&F

I found out that nicknaming a Pokémon "Man" brings forth plenty of ironic phrases.

Man, switch out! Come back!

Man grew to Lv. 8!


----------



## blazheirio889

The Entei in my Soul Silver is running around Johto frozen.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I was just ko'ing wingulls with my rayquaza and a shiny one appears.And it's shiny form is green and Rayquaza is green


----------



## 1. Luftballon

crobat is one of the sturdiest pokémon on my team.


----------



## Mewtwo

My Eevee got +15 in speed o.O


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I was talking to my friend about how I wanted Shiny Cleffa from the odd egg and Crystal and I looked down at my SP and it hatched into one.Its ironic that I havent used my Masterball in either SS or Crystal


----------



## Not Meowth

I got to the Cycling Road on Hg today and my god have Bikers changed. "hey give me your phone number so we can be best friends and you can phone me about studying and puzzles and even if I can't help I can listen because we're friiiiends :D Also my bike doesn't pollute because I love nature~"


----------



## Green

blazheirio889 said:


> The Entei in my Soul Silver is running around Johto frozen.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

I've always wondered if that happened.. In Platinum all three of the Legendary birds and Mesprit are running around asleep.


----------



## Enkoe

WTF?

Roaming Pokemon can run away ASLEEP?

Soon it's gonna be a fashion.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Yes they can. If you duct taped there legs together and blindfolded them, they'd run away somehow.


----------



## Loffyglu

Bah, falling asleep doesn't stop them from running away, but giving them a nasty look (Mean Look) apparently does.

...Neh, I guess that in itself _is_ ironic enough about these games :P


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I once used mean look on a roaming pokemon and it then ran away.

Also, in my Sapphire, I was fighting Raquaza, and _it_ fled. Can it do that?

In my Platinum, I probably have like 120 Brelooms, and there is only one that is careful, the nature I wanted my competitive Breloom to be.

Also, since I started caring about natures, I am doing a new run-through in my Heartgold version, and almost all of my pokemon have terrible natures, starting with my Crocanaw, who is modest. That's just terrible for a Crocanaw!


----------



## Green

Zackrinian said:


> I once used mean look on a roaming pokemon and it then ran away.
> 
> Also, in my Sapphire, I was fighting Raquaza, and _it_ fled. Can it do that?


maybe you just need to shower more.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

that's low, man. I have no idea how that happened, and my friends laughed at me when I told them.

(I know you were joking, but still, how you came up with that on the spot is pretty good)


----------



## Elliekat

The Rayquaza in Pinball RS keeps freezing my ball...when it's hovering over it. This gives me like 4 free hits in a row XD


----------



## Dragonclaw

Battle Hall: Select Water.

Nerd shows up. "Me and my buddies like making teams over the internet!" or something like that.

Nerd sends out Mudkip.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

so i herd you liek--*shot*


----------



## Superbird

My friend once got her master ball, didn't know what it was, then used it on a magikarp.

...then she found out what a Master Ball does. Boy, was she pissed.


----------



## Ralts

I never knew Rotom existed until I thumped the TV. Caught it with a Poke Ball. _A Poke Ball_


----------



## 1. Luftballon

so? rotom has a decent catch rate.


----------



## Green

45, to be exact. palkia and dialga aren't anything special either at 30.


----------



## Latimew

In Soul Silver, I kept telling that guy in Violet City's Pokemon Center strange word combinations, like, Air Lock People, and then when I said Liquid Ooze Digital and Study Poison, he gave me a Slugma Egg.

I nearly fainted in surprise.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I was training my vibrava to evolve into a flygon. I was rapidly killing many sandslash, when one of them had a quick claw attached. I attacked too soon, and there was no way to reverse my attack, so I k'od it.

Also the only shiny I have ever found randomly was a BIBAREL. 
(I traded it to my friend for an event Darkrai)


----------



## Elliekat

A Meditite in the Battle Arcade in my SoulSilver had the poison icon on, but _never took poison damage._ The next one in the trainer's lineup did, though. o.O


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I had an adamant Whismur in my recent Sapphire run through... Wut?

Also, no matter how hard I try, I can't get my Arbok to evolve into Seviper. It's weird. And my Caterpie keeps evolving into a Metapod, not a Steelix.


----------



## Superbird

...I actually had a hard time catching Rotom. That's embarrassing.


----------



## Mewtwo

Zackrinian said:


> Also, no matter how hard I try, I can't get my Arbok to evolve into Seviper. It's weird. And my Caterpie keeps evolving into a Metapod, not a Steelix.


...god i hope you were being sarcastic

But, I was breeding Tyrogues for the rest of the evos in my Diamond, and one of them was born already cured from Pokérus. Is this normal? Because I googled, it, and nothing came up.

And, in case you thought it was an easter egg, neither of bred Pokémon has or had Pokérus.


----------



## Mustardear

Mewtwo said:


> But, I was breeding Tyrogues for the rest of the evos in my Diamond, and one of them was born already cured from Pokérus. Is this normal? Because I googled, it, and nothing came up.


Eggs can pick up Pokerus before they hatch - if you went into battle with a Pokemon with pokerus in your party it could have spread to one of the eggs.

Anyway, when I was EV training my Shiny Magneton, I bumped into a Shiny Seaking!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Mewtwo said:


> ...god i hope you were being sarcastic


Yes. I was. But, can you imagine if I wasn't?


----------



## Autumn

From TVTropes' Fridge Brilliance page:

"Lance is infamous for having illegal Dragonites. However, him owning three underleveled Dragonites is deliberate; Lance had been hanging around Mahogany Town a lot, which is precisely where Team Rocket were conducting experiments to make Pokémon evolve. It's taken this troper nine years to figure that one out."

tell me I'm not the only one who only just realized how brilliant that was upon reading the above

EDIT: "It bugged me that Kyogre has type advantage over Groudon, when they're supposed to be equals in strength. Then I realized that they aren't  supposed to be equals in strength: In their battle years ago, Kyogre created the ocean, while Groudon created the landmasses. Now, what is there more of on Earth's surface, continent or sea?"

EDIT EDIT: "In RBY, you get to capture a Snorlax. There are two Snorlaxes in RBY. In GSC, when you go to the Kanto region, the setting of the previous game, you can catch also catch a Snorlax, but there is only one. Because Red, the protagonist of the previous generation, caught the other one."


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you're not.


----------



## Mewtwo

Mustardear said:


> Eggs can pick up Pokerus before they hatch - if you went into battle with a Pokemon with pokerus in your party it could have spread to one of the eggs.


When I hatched the eggs, the only Pokémon I had in my party was a non-infected Magby which never went into battle...


----------



## Anomaly 54

Yes, but the mon with Pokérus may have passed it on before you moved everything out of your party for the egg hatcher Magby


----------



## Elliekat

A level 3 Bidoof attacked my level 74 Scyther when I had a Repel on and I was walking to the middle of a grass patch to start a chain. >>

(I know because I didn't think I had a repel on and I went to put on another, and it said "the effects of another Repel still linger". STALKER BIDOOF.)


----------



## Phantom

I was hunting Entei when I looked at my map it like dissappeared. Then exited my pokegear and took a couple steps forward and it appeared.


----------



## Latimew

Elliekat said:


> A level 3 Bidoof attacked my level 74 Scyther when I had a Repel on and I was walking to the middle of a grass patch to start a chain. >>
> 
> (I know because I didn't think I had a repel on and I went to put on another, and it said "the effects of another Repel still linger". STALKER BIDOOF.)


This has happened to me a few times. Twice in Mt. Coronet because of Cherry (Cherrim) holding Incenses (which I put back into the bag), and once on Route 32 (walking Togepi with Hustle) for unknown reasons...


----------



## Condabra

I cannot chain Pokemon in the Trophy Garden. Instead I get Pichu preventing me from getting those cute snake Azurill ;-;


----------



## Darksong

It seems that whenever I think about getting a shiny, which is rare, I get one -- but not the one I want. :O Once I was talking about a shiny Hariyama in Victory Road in Ruby, then I ran into a shiny Golbat. More recently, around my birthday, I was thinking about hatching a shiny Togepi, and found a shiny Caterpie. (I was hunting for shiny Articuno at the time :P)


----------



## Latias

My Togekiss, Techa, picked _Draco Meteor_ when it used Metronome.

It also tried to learn Follow Me twice, once when it leveled up (24) and when it evolved.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Once in one of my red files, I was in battle with Sabrina. I had her down to Kadabra and then she had me down to just an under trained pikachu. So I sent it out, and randomly clicked Seismic toss ready to be defeated. Pikachu went first as it turned out, KADABRA FAINTED ONE HIT KO! My jaw dropped!

My silver game, my late silver game as it died a few years ago I went though hell traveling the whirl islands in search of Lugia. I finally find him and save in front of him, once I have him where I want him I go to my pokeballs and realized despite thinking I had plenty only actually have one great ball. Not wanting to go through that hell getting here again I decided to keep using the great ball until it works(resetting when it does not). So still in the first try I throw the great ball, LUGIA IS CAUGHT!

Lastly but most amazing in my opinion, in my leaf green. I was in battle with Brock with my starter Charmander, Pikachu and Rattata. He fainted Charmander and Pikachu leaving it at Ratatta Vs. Onix. Onix mostly used Bind and Bide, and Ratatta would dish out a few tail whips and then a quick attack and needed some potions when bide would hit. It was a bit of a slow process but ONIX WENT DOWN. My little rattata won! I was so proud and he remains a member of my team now as I train for the elite four.


----------



## Latias

Reminds me when I beat Chuck's Poliwhirl with an undertrained _Cyndaquil_.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Latias said:


> Reminds me when I beat Chuck's Poliwhirl with an undertrained _Cyndaquil_.


Sweet, that's total coolness! :D


----------



## Enkoe

Well it must of taken a lot of time because Primeape has Rock Slide and Poliwrath has Surf.
Speaking of which, Poliwrath never used Body Slam or Hypnosis on me. Just Surf and Focus Punch. :P


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Enkoe said:


> Well it must of taken a lot of time because Primeape has Rock Slide and Poliwrath has Surf.
> Speaking of which, Poliwrath never used Body Slam or Hypnosis on me. Just Surf and Focus Punch. :P


Yeah probably and a lot of potions too like my Rattata Vs. Brock's onix.


----------



## Ether's Bane

My undertrained Venusaur took down Lance's Dragonite in FireRed.


----------



## Enkoe

A severely underleveled Empoleon OHKO'd Cyrus's Honchkrow with Flash Cannon.

...WTF


----------



## ....

In HG, I have a level 60 Quilava.

And I haven't beaten the E4 yet.


----------



## Autumn

I beat Red with a team of level 55's on my first runthrough of HG. It was difficult and it involved literally stalling the hell out of Blastoise until it died from Hail but I did it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Enkoe said:


> A severely underleveled Empoleon OHKO'd Cyrus's Honchkrow with Flash Cannon.
> 
> ...WTF


honchkrow has hideously low defenses.


----------



## Enkoe

sreservoir said:


> honchkrow has hideously low defenses.


Oh. Makes sense.

On Diamond, I was trying to catch Dialga _without_ using my Master Ball. It failed to be caught in a Quick Ball, WHICH ANNOYED ME TO NO END seeing that it has a catch rate of THIRTY (not three) and... I caught it in a Quick Ball on Platinum. So, WTF?

(I ended up running away from it, traded over the Master Ball to Platinum and used it on Cresselia. Besides, I already have a Platinum Dialga, but...)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

keep in mind quicks only work on T1.


----------



## Enkoe

sreservoir said:


> keep in mind quicks only work on T1.


You _think_ I don't know? Also, a Quick Ball's effectiveness lasts for 5 turns, not 1. Learn your Poke Ball facts. :P


----------



## Whirlpool

Enkoe said:


> You _think_ I don't know? Also, a Quick Ball's effectiveness lasts for 5 turns, not 1. Learn your Poke Ball facts. :P


Actually, it _is_ only one turn. If it isn't...well, the last thing I remember about a Quick Ball's catch rate was from Butterfree's guide-thing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

magical used a disassembler. update your facts.


----------



## Enkoe

> In battle: Attempts to capture one Pokémon. Has a capture rate of 4, but decreases by 1 after every fifth turn, to a minimum of 1.


Veekun is always right.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

veekun item descriptions kind of haven't been updated in ages. bug report noted, and probably won't be fixed for a long time.

I'd link you to magical's explanations, but they won't load for me at the moment. probably ever.


----------



## Autumn

Enkoe said:


> Veekun is always right.


Do note that you're on a forum whose website has a fucking *capture calculator* detailing the specifics of the Pokéballs. If you went there, looked at the data for Quick Ball, and did the fucking math you'd realize that it really is only the first turn.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hell, I think veekun's capture calculator has the correct data.


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> hell, I think veekun's capture calculator has the correct data.


even if it does it was wrong about the quick ball thing was my point


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's wrong because I don't think most of the item data has been updated in forever, actually.


----------



## Not Meowth

I just fought a Swimmer on HG who said "I love bikinis! If I had an electric bikini I could wear it even in winter!"

For a moment I thought she said "even in _water_". o.o


----------



## Enkoe

I was trying to catch Heatran, then wasted all of my Ultra and Dusk balls. So I screamed, "GO TO HELL!" Then threw a Poke Ball randomly.

I think it's obvious what happened.


----------



## Autumn

so I'm sitting in my debate class playing HeartGold when Raikou appears.

I'm not quite sure what to do about it so I throw a Fast Ball at it just for the hell of it.

wobble-wobble-wobble-click-"what the fuck it actually caught it?"

so I started jokingly wondering what would happen if I found a shiny while sitting in debate class

*less than five minutes later*

 a fucking shiny Gligar.

best irony ever.


----------



## Enkoe

I used Ancientpower on Moltres and it _survived_.

...WTF?


----------



## Superbird

...My team is now currently infected with Pokérus.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hyphen

My sis found a Shiny Hoppip in the Safari Zone.

Next week, she lost the game.

Scary.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I LOST THE GAME


----------



## Superbird

^dammit...I lost the game...

res, what did you lose?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

see post above mine


----------



## Superbird

Oh, I get it...


----------



## Not Meowth

My Alakazam is from a different OT. It gets more EXP than my other traded/migrated Pokémon when holding an EXP Share while they knock out a target. o.ó


----------



## Chief Zackrai

sreservoir said:


> I LOST THE GAME


I never thought this would happen on a forum. And from res, of all people.

Oh! and I have a jolly Pidgeotto and a jolly Dugtrio in my nuzlocke firered leafgreen version. I've never been so lucky with natures.


----------



## Rex

In my HeartGold, my Zubat evolved into Golbat. I took _3_ steps and it evolved into Crobat.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I just noticed this:
Edge
Of
Night's
Sky.
: EONS.
Also, I was ranting to a friend about the only shiny I ever caught  being a bibarel. Mid-rant, I find a shiny bidoof.


----------



## Tarinflame

I was surprised at the shininess of the _Rage Gyarados_, but indeed was before I realized it was always a shiny. But we all get that sometime.


----------



## Enkoe

I found a Ditto, fwee. :3

It transformed into my Poliwag, then fainted.

...What the hell?? (Even ask Esmer, she saw it)


----------



## Esmer

Enkoe said:


> I found a Ditto, fwee. :3
> 
> It transformed into my Poliwag, then fainted.


Was it because your Soul Silver is preowned...? I wonder.

You know what pre-owners can do to their games...


----------



## Enkoe

Esmer said:


> Was it because your Soul Silver is preowned...? I wonder.
> 
> You know what pre-owners can do to their games...


No, pre-order reeeeeeeally early. I thought I told you that...?

Then again, earlier versions have more glitches... *ponders*

Eh, forget it, minor detail. I _hope_ this doesn't happen with a Pikachu...


----------



## Esmer

Enkoe said:


> Eh, forget it, minor detail. I _hope_ this doesn't happen with a Pikachu...


THE HORROR D:

I lost to Lance with a level 62 Dragonite. FUDGE

I am so humiliated... see this is why I don't play Pokemon often.


----------



## Enkoe

Esmer said:


> I lost to Lance with a level 62 Dragonite.


_Why do you never listen_

_I told you not to teach it Draco Meteor_


----------



## Not Meowth

The AI of the people in the Battle Factory is dreadful.
I was just facing a lv100 Mamoswine with a lv100 Rhyperior. It opened with Peck.
After that, they sent out a Donphan which started with Sandstorm. Fair enough, maybe they thought I'd have a Special attack on a Rhyperior for some insane reason and wanted the Sp. Def boost (unless that's just for Rock-types, I forget). Next turn, _he used it again_.


----------



## Superbird

^The AI is always terrible, unless you're close to losing.


----------



## Not Meowth

That or there are a lot of gay Pokémon with Attract in there. :V


----------



## Alxprit

The AI in the Battle Factory is supposed to be bad, to give you a fair chance of winning with pokemon you don't own.


----------



## Risingbadge

So I'm on a new game in Emerald. And I need a Wingull because Brawly is a bastard. Training it in Granite Cave, and I swear to you, I get nothing but Makuhitas. I mean, everything I fight in here is a Makuhita, save for _one_ little Geodude who catches me on my way out to heal. I come back, Makuhitas EVERYWHERE. It's like they're taunting me for losing to Brawly three times in a row.

But then I level up. And I learn Wing Attack.

Five Zubats in a row.

YOU SCARED? _YOU SCARED, FATTY?_ _*YEAH YOU BETTER RUN*_

EDIT: Hey, we got the surprise, now here's the irony. He still kicked my ass.


----------



## Not Meowth

I made my Swoobat forget Amnesia.


----------



## sv_01

There were more situations I encountered in Pokémon games.
In Gold, I managed to burn Whitney's Miltank, it missed with Rollout when I only had one Pokémon left (Bellsprout) and it fainted from the burn.
Later, I battled Chuck's Poliwrath with Weepinbell. It hit with Hypnosis, but then it kept using Dynamicpunch and kept missing.
(another Gym battle in which Victreebel was the hero was the one with Brock, but that was obvious, except that I evolved it too soon)
Well, there was that level 23 Crobat when I thought it was a trade evolution. And the shiny Rattata when I was looking for Entei. And the fact that the wild Heracross seem to be hiding from me in Johto. And catching Latias in Sapphire without putting it asleep when my brother convinced me to try it but I didn't expect a success. And recruiting Kyogre for the first time in Red Rescue Team. But Diamond had its situations too...

My first Eevee was female. Now she is an Espeon (which is obvious because I always get Espeon first) and the mother of all my other Eeveons (oh yes, and my Vaporeon is a girl as well).
Of both Ralts and Snorunt, I first got the gender that didn't have a Dawn Stone evolution. But while Snorunt gave me quite a lot of trouble, I met two Ralts in a row, the first had Trace (which I consider the better ability) and the second was male.
Next up is Plusle. First, it looked like Plusle and Minun were exclusives, except that Bulbapedia said otherwise. Then, Backlot finally mentioned Plusle. I expected to look for it at least ten minutes, but it was the first Pokémon I met there, which didn't happen with any other of those Pokémon.
I also found the Turnback cave without wanting it. I noticed an area east from the route between Veilstone and the Lakefront. I went to the other side and found a place named the Sendoff spring. I looked it up on Bulbapedia and was surprised to find out that the cave in there was actually Giratina's cave.
And of course, sometimes I decide to train on a random patch of grass and Mesprit comes up.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

sv_01 said:


> .
> I also found the Turnback cave without wanting it. I noticed an area east from the route between Veilstone and the Lakefront. I went to the other side and found a place named the Sendoff spring. I looked it up on Bulbapedia and was surprised to find out that the cave in there was actually Giratina's cave.


Ha, that happened to me, too. I was randomly walking around when I found the cave, and, having nothing else better to do, went in and explored. 

...I was very surprised when I found Giratina sitting at the end of that place.


----------



## mewtini

I didn't find it since I caught it at the Distortion World. I DID find a Griseous Orb though! :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I can catch Drifloons on thursday in my Diamond. :I


----------



## Lili

In Black there is a trainer named Nurse Shery.  I have an Aunt Sherry.  She is a nurse :D


----------



## sv_01

I got at least three female starters in non-Mystery Dungeon games. I am not sure about the Venusaur from Fire Red, but I am about the Typhlosion from Gold, the Meganium from Crystal and the Sceptile from Sapphire. I was actually a bit disappointed about the Turtwig in Diamond.


----------



## Dialga Of Time

The wierdest and most puzzling thing ever was in pokemon yellow, when a level 8 rattata uses tackle ( or quick attack, i can't remember) and takes down 1/4 of my level 84 charizard. Seriously, 25%!! It must have been a bug, though.


----------



## Green

It must have been in the top percentage!


----------



## sv_01

I remember this situation from the Diamond Battle Tower:
I was there to get the Razor Claw, and this was the last time I had to fight there. It was actually the last battle.
I had Torterra and Crobat, Mira had Togetic and Roserade. The opponents first sent out Dusknoir and Steelix. Yes, one has big teeth, the other has big hands, and they are up against two Flying-types and two Grass-types, of wich one is a Ground-type as well. In that kind of situation, they just have to know Ice Punch and Ice Fang. But they didn't seem to. The Steelix kept using Crunch and the Dusknoir only used Thunderpunch on Togekiss. Togekiss and Steelix were soon defeated, Mira sent out Roserade and the Steelix trainer sent out Weezing. But that Weezing probably didn't know Flamethrower (which I expected it to know) because it kept using Payback. When we managed to defeat the Dusknoir, the other trainer sent out a Togekiss. The Weezing used Explosion and defeated all Pokémon that were currently active, so the only one remaining was my Crobat.
It was weird because I expected the last battle to be difficult and to involve at least one Ice-type Pokémon, most likely a Mamoswine. Instead, none of the last two trainers' Pokémon knew any Fire or Ice attacks, and one of them was stupid.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I swear I once met a lv. 4 wild Noctowl in Crystal. Level 4.


----------



## MentheLapin

Worst Username Ever said:


> I swear I once met a lv. 4 wild Noctowl in Crystal. Level 4.


You can easily find low-levelled Noctowl by Headbutting trees. Kanto also has a supply of level <10 Rapidash in GSCHGSS.


----------



## Spatz

I just came across a wild double battle, two Pidove, a male, and a female. Sorry...


----------



## sv_01

You know how there are those rare Water Pokémon in D/P? I don't mean Feebas, I mean just those "five percent with the Super Rod" guys. Well, I got at least three of those on the first try.


----------



## RunsWithScizor

- Years ago, I was playing Stadium 2 with my cousin.  We were battling with random teams, and it eventually came down to my rental Qwilfish against his rental Ponyta.  I turned and looked at him and said, "How funny would it be if I got a critical hit right now to win?"  To this day, he hates it when I say "Qwilfish."
- During our first playthrough of B/W, same cousin and I decided to have a 3-on-3 Lv30 singles battle against each other just to test the wifi waters.  (Zebstrika/Sawk/Drilbur vs. Zebstrika/Sawk/Swoobat)  As if that weren't enough, both of our Sawks had Quick Claw.
- Less ironic or surprising than it is funny...  Battled a Zoroark illusioned as Klinklang.  Used a Fighting-type attack to OHKO it anyway.
- More recently, I found a wild Lv29 Unfezant in shaking grass.  It took me a moment to realize it was an illegal 'mon.  I know it's not the first time it has happened in Pokemon (given all the Lv5 and 6 Metapod/Kakuna in Viridian Forest), but I figured they would've broken this habit by Gen V.


----------



## SapphSabre777

- Found a Lv. 22 Leavanny. I know, underleveled.
- I laugh at N. He always sends out his Vanilluxe, performs Hail. I get rid of it. He puts out Carracosta. Put it at one HP. Hail gets rid of it.
- Absolutely unlucky. My family (specifically my big sis and lil bro) has a status curse...I am prone to paralysis, sis is prone to poison, and bro is prone to confusion.


----------



## RunsWithScizor

Prince of Peace said:


> - Found a Lv. 22 Leavanny. I know, underleveled.


Lv22 Leavanny isn't impossible.  Sewaddle evolves into Swadloon at Lv20, and from there it evolves by happiness.  Unlikely?  Yes, but far from impossible.  Though, I never found a fully evolved Leavanny in the wild anyway, so I guess it'd be interesting to see regardless.


----------



## SapphSabre777

Oops...You are right. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Mad MOAI

One time on Platinum I was chaining Nincada in Eterna Forest so I could get a shiny. I got up to around 15, I think, but then my chain was broken...

...by a *shiny* Cascoon. Hehe.
Because I'm so uncreative, I called it Shiny. Then I evolved it, caught a regular Cascoon, evolved that, and called it "Not Shiny."


----------



## sv_01

In Explorers of Time, I named my Anorith Shellblade (because it has sharp claws and a strong exoskeleton). Later, I found out that Shell Blade was a Japanese name of a Gen V move. At least the Hoenn offensive fossils don't learn it.


----------



## Not Meowth

Hariyama used Close Combat!
*Alakazam hangs on with 1HP*
Hariyama's Defense fell!
Hariyama's Sp. Def fell!
Alakazam: FYSHSHHHHHHHNN *doop*
Alakazam fainted!


...wot

(edit: also then the game froze when I sent out something else _even though my Alakazam very definitely still had 1HP_)


----------



## Time Psyduck

[Unfezant] used Fly.
[Unfezant] flew up high.
Drifloon used Explosion.

Two pokémon later...

[Unfezant] used Fly
[Unfezant] flew up high
Swablu used Perish Song


----------



## Mendatt

Pokemon mystery dungeon... Fighting regigigas... Team charm using healing wish and not actually attacking during the course of the battle. That made me laugh. Than it made me kill them all with focus blast. Isn't life a funny thing?
Other than that... Possibly the fact that during one the last of my many fights with ghetsis (I sped through the game with the greatest of ease because it was so easy, and than I was really weak at the pokemon league, like team of level 35's weak.) his cofragigus beat all but one of my pokemon... That pokemon being swanna, who had an abnormally high speed, even for a swanna... And swanna beat all of his pokemon, every single one. It was really weird. Critical hits an flinches, mostly. It was hilarious.


----------



## sv_01

Time Psyduck said:


> [Unfezant] used Fly.
> [Unfezant] flew up high.
> Drifloon used Explosion.
> 
> Two pokémon later...
> 
> [Unfezant] used Fly
> [Unfezant] flew up high
> Swablu used Perish Song


Fly + Explosion aren't as crazy as when you meet a wild Skuntank and it uses Memento immediately. That's happened to me several times.


----------



## Superbird

Golurk can know Fly.

o_O?


----------



## Equinoxe

Superbird said:


> Golurk can know Fly.


not that weird actually


----------



## Time Psyduck

sv_01 said:


> Fly + Explosion aren't as crazy as when you meet a wild Skuntank and it uses Memento immediately. That's happened to me several times.


The Skunktank thing has happened to me as well, but you'd think a trainer might catch on to the fact I was using Fly the first time it happened and not use another suicidal move. Or just not use Perish Song with his last pokémon, which basically means you'll lose in three turns anyway.


----------



## Bombsii

Time Psyduck said:


> [Unfezant] used Fly.
> [Unfezant] flew up high.
> Drifloon used Explosion.


Whats even better than that is pokemon using self-destruct....When you happen to own a ghost type ;D


----------



## Superbird

...In the Battle Subway, I just met a Garchomp.

It used Protect.

at least 6 times.

In a row.

WITHOUT ANY OF THEM FAILING.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

at least it wasn't doing anything else.


----------



## Superbird

At least I ran out of PP for the only move that I could effectively kill it with, therefore dragging the battle on for another ten minutes, literally.


----------



## Professor Wesker

I just found out today when I was giving my Heatmoor the TM for Flamethrower, that Slowbro can apparantly learn it as well. What the hell... how does this make sense?


----------



## Superbird

^About as much sense as Gyarados learning *Thunder* and Fire Blast


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mah Boi said:


> I just found out today when I was giving my Heatmoor the TM for Flamethrower, that Slowbro can apparantly learn it as well. What the hell... how does this make sense?


I have a Seviper with flamethrower. Fire-breathing snake ftw.


Oh yeah, today I was surfing, and ran into a dark patch. A blue-striped basculin appeared, and the shiny animation played. At first I was excited, then I thought that maybe all blue-striped basculins must be shiny.

But no, I found out that it was a legit shiny. I'm so thrilled because this is the first shiny I've caught (excluding red gyarados).


----------



## 1. Luftballon

have I mentioned that manectric get overheat?

how about fly golurk? drill run fearow? arbok learns bulldoze, earthquake, mud bomb.

rhydon's special movepool is ridiculously arbitrary: thunder? ice beam? similar are found on aggron and rampardos.

take a look at what 

learns surf: nidoking, nidoqueen, rhydon, sneasel, tyranitar, lugia, aggron, rampardos!

eelektross, mawile, octillery get flamethrower, too. okay, octillery has a huge special movepool. care to explain geodude?

and will someone please explain to me, why does wailord get selfdestruct?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I can explain Rampardos Surf! They're pachycephalosaurs, which were noted for their swimming abilities! And Lugia is the god of the sea, right?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

For Geodude, rocks are made by magma, so Geodude spit some of that unhardened magma at the foe.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Oh and I saw a comic where Golurk had jets in its lower body, so that'd explain Fly.


----------



## hyphen

In the Battle Subway, I got partnered up with a Sawk that had Endure, and a Focus Sash.
*And it's Ability was Sturdy.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Sonic Rainboom said:


> In the Battle Subway, I got partnered up with a Sawk that had Endure, and a Focus Sash.
> *And it's Ability was Sturdy.*


gastro acid. worry seed. simple beam. entrainment. covet. trick. thief. switcheroo. be prepared!


----------



## Wargle

sreservoir said:


> gastro acid. worry seed. simple beam. entrainment. covet. trick. thief. switcheroo. be prepared!


Don't forget disable and Cursed Body


----------



## Mendatt

So... Wouldn't that just cancel itself out? I mean, all of them would activate at once.


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> have I mentioned that manectric get overheat?
> 
> how about fly golurk? drill run fearow? arbok learns bulldoze, earthquake, mud bomb.
> 
> and will someone please explain to me, why does wailord get selfdestruct?


Fearow has the dispositions for drill-related attacks that aren't Horn Drill.
Earthquake: Gyarados, Mantine, the legendary birds of Johto, Altaria, Latis... Lots of Pokémon can learn Earthquake.
And as for Explosion, Shellder and Vanillite can learn it as well, and Skuntank even learns it by level up. Yes, it's very strange.


----------



## Professor Wesker

sv_01 said:


> Fearow has the dispositions for drill-related attacks that aren't Horn Drill.
> Earthquake: Gyarados, Mantine, the legendary birds of Johto, Altaria, Latis... Lots of Pokémon can learn Earthquake.
> And as for Explosion, Shellder and Vanillite can learn it as well, and Skuntank even learns it by level up. Yes, it's very strange.


Not only that, but the Vanillite line also learn Acid Armour via level up, and Togekiss can learn Drain Punch. Where are the arms?!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Togekiss at least has the excuse of evolving from Togetic.


----------



## Wargle

I think Explosion Wailord is that people often blow up beached Whale carcasses


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Wargle said:


> Don't forget disable and Cursed Body


cursed body doesn't work here, but yes, disable, and also encore.



sv_01 said:


> Fearow has the dispositions for drill-related attacks that aren't Horn Drill.
> Earthquake: Gyarados, Mantine, the legendary birds of Johto, Altaria, Latis... Lots of Pokémon can learn Earthquake.
> And as for Explosion, Shellder and Vanillite can learn it as well, and Skuntank even learns it by level up. Yes, it's very strange.


... there are three "drill" moves total.

but yes, earthquake is a tm move, lots of weird things learn it. and I was kind of trying to avoid normals, psychics, dragons (shut up, gyarados is close enough), and legendaries, which have this tendency to have ridiculously large movepools.

really, though, selfdestruct and explosion mostly just get given out to round-ish things. thus, wailmer.



Mah Boi said:


> Not only that, but the Vanillite line also learn Acid Armour via level up, and Togekiss can learn Drain Punch. Where are the arms?!


acid armor, if you've read the fluff, involves liquefaction, which ice cream does rather well. all its learners are either water, ice, amorphous, or ... shelmet. er.

and I think shroomish is a much better example of things that have no business knowing drain punch. I mean, breloom gets it from tm anyway!


----------



## BlackTitress

I was surprised when I found out my Dodrio could learn Fly. I


----------



## Spatz

I have a Litwick named Hutch.

Instead of luring souls to oblivion, he helps bring them to life. A living Oxymoron?


----------



## Mendatt

No. It's a ghost. It can't be a living oxymoron. Get where I'm going?


----------



## Spatz

Mendatt said:


> No. It's a ghost. It can't be a living oxymoron. Get where I'm going?


HAR-DEE-HAR

Fine it's an undead oxymoron, or however you'd like it, nevertheless, an oxymoron.


----------



## Aethelstan

BlackTitress said:


> I was surprised when I found out my Dodrio could learn Fly. I


Have you read this? You'll probably think it's pretty funny if not. Not a Dodrio, but close enough.

For everyone baffled about Pokemon moves that don't make sense on the pokemon that have them...


----------



## Time Psyduck

"Piplup hatched from the egg!"
_One step_ later...
"Piplup hatched from the egg!"

Not long after...

"Dratini hatched from the egg!"
_One step_ later...
"Dratini hatched from the egg!"


----------



## Mendatt

That's happened to me two. I'm not sure why, but I think that they made bikes somehow not always count the steps toward the egg step total. Well. That's my theory. I'm not actually sure.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Time Psyduck said:


> "Piplup hatched from the egg!"
> _One step_ later...
> "Piplup hatched from the egg!"
> 
> Not long after...
> 
> "Dratini hatched from the egg!"
> _One step_ later...
> "Dratini hatched from the egg!"


should not be possible.


----------



## Superbird

I can think of one way to do it without glitching or something but it would be way out of your way. As in, get the egg, get another after 256 steps, deposit the first one in the PC and return to the PC after another 255 +<to the PC> steps with the second egg, withdraw the first one...but...


----------



## Aletheia

...
How exactly am I using my Snorlax to Surf?
And why does it have the ability to hurl lightning at its foes?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Time Psyduck said:


> "Piplup hatched from the egg!"
> _One step_ later...
> "Piplup hatched from the egg!"
> 
> Not long after...
> 
> "Dratini hatched from the egg!"
> _One step_ later...
> "Dratini hatched from the egg!"


It happened again with two Chimchar (It's also happened with Vullaby+Chimchar and Oshawott+Archen, but it's not quite the same)



Superbird said:


> I can think of one way to do it without glitching or something but it would be way out of your way. As in, get the egg, get another after 256 steps, deposit the first one in the PC and return to the PC after another 255 +<to the PC> steps with the second egg, withdraw the first one...but...


I was shifting them in and out of the PC as eggs pretty much at random. It's a coincidence, but an impressive one.


----------



## sv_01

SomeGuy said:


> ...
> How exactly am I using my Snorlax to Surf?
> And why does it have the ability to hurl lightning at its foes?


Seems that it's lighter than water. You probably stand (or sit) on its belly and it swims using its legs.

As for lightning... Look at Zigzagoon. I wouldn't expect it to be able to learn Special moves either. The same with Rattata, Nidos, Mankey, Meowth etc. Even Rhyhorn can learn Thunder.


----------



## Equinoxe

Time Psyduck said:


> "Piplup hatched from the egg!"
> _One step_ later...
> "Piplup hatched from the egg!"
> 
> Not long after...
> 
> "Dratini hatched from the egg!"
> _One step_ later...
> "Dratini hatched from the egg!"


This is happening to me all the time as I'm masuda-ing for shinies. I've even had three eggs hatch in a row, _without_ depositing/withdrawing them from boxes or anything (I'm taking eggs from the daycare dude straight after I've deposited a newly-hatched, eggs never go to the box). 



sreservoir said:


> should not be possible.


How come is it happening then? I always thought there was some random variable in the 'steps to hatch' thing that made it possible. :?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Equinoxe said:


> This is happening to me all the time as I'm masuda-ing for shinies. I've even had three eggs hatch in a row, _without_ depositing/withdrawing them from boxes or anything (I'm taking eggs from the daycare dude straight after I've deposited a newly-hatched, eggs never go to the box).
> 
> 
> How come is it happening then? I always thought there was some random variable in the 'steps to hatch' thing that made it possible. :?


it should always be 256 or 255, depending on generation, between hatches, unles they'e changed something.


----------



## Mendatt

Well, that's the _point._ Clearly they've changed something, otherwise it wouldn't be _happening._


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mendatt said:


> Well, that's the _point._ Clearly they've changed something, otherwise it wouldn't be _happening._


it was not changed. just did some experimentation and it's always 255.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Mendatt said:


> Well, that's the _point._ Clearly they've changed something, otherwise it wouldn't be _happening._


it was not changed. just did some experimentation and it's always 255.


----------



## Mendatt

Something changed, otherwise this whole "It hatched!" one more step "It hatched!" Thing wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Deitatus

Lets see.
Golurk, which doesn't have any wings whatsoever can fly, but Druddigon who does have wings, cannot learn to fly.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The two-step hatch thing has happened to me once. And my friend as well.


----------



## sv_01

I something get crazy EV training intentions. It usually happens with Pokémon that have both base defensive stats the same. I notice that the Pokémon's Defence is slightly higher than its Special Defence, but I want its Special Defence to be higher, or at least the same.
Last time, it happened with a Bronzor. I flew to the southern entrance of the Victory Road and went surfing. When I met a Pelipper, I sent out Crobat and ran away.
After defeating two Tentacruel, my Bronzor levelled up, but both its defensive stats rose by the same number. Then it evolved and both its defensive stats were the same.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Another strange move report: Any idea why Braviary can learn Rock Slide? I know it's awesome, and gets rid of Ice types, but still... and I also wonder the same thing Deitatus is wondering: Why can't Druddigon fly even if it has wings while something like Golurk that has no business whatsoever flying can do so?


----------



## Equinoxe

Equinoxe said:


> not that weird actually


Quoting myself because this explains the Golurk+fly thing :U


----------



## Time Psyduck

RE Golurk and Druddigun:

Golurk uses rocket propulsion, so it can fly. Note how it isn't a flying type, nor can it levitate, it can only use a move that involves either getting above your opponent to strike or flying somewhere else. It doesn't hover, even if it's capable of it, standing on the ground whenever it's not in flight. 

Druddigon's wings, however, are way too small for them to be useful for flight. They're used to increase it's surface area to absorb solar energy, rather than to fly.


----------



## sv_01

Mah Boi said:


> Another strange move report: Any idea why Braviary can learn Rock Slide?


Eagles live on rocks.


----------

